# Some of Your Favorite Works of Art



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any Art Form:

Frankenweenie. (Tim Burton)
The Corpse Bride. (Tim Burton)
Dark Shadows. (Tim Burton).
Starry Night (Gogh).
Esther. (Phish). Pleasant, pretty and dark, with a child’s spirit.
Murder on the Orient Express. (Play/Movie w/ Depp).


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Scott Conary


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pleasant, yet I find it uninteresting and lacking in unique, highly individualized style.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What I find to be quirky and dark, is what I enjoy.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Akiane Kramarik is a genius.

she painted this at the age of 11 year-old, the painting is called "Mother's love"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Please do not upload pictures that are not in the public domain to the TC server - that is against our rules. You can link to them on other servers (see post 2). I deleted the picture in post 5.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm perhaps in the wrong thread but there is a lot of art - paintings and sculptures - that I love. These span from the Renaissance to the modern. There are too many artists to choose let along single works. Some slightly more left field examples might be Paul Klee, Marc Chagal, Jackson Pollock, Mark Rothko and Paul Nash ... but I could fill a page or two with the names of artists whose works I love a lot. In this I doubt I am unique or even in a minority on this forum, am I?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm perhaps in the wrong thread but there is a lot of art - paintings and sculptures - that I love. These span from the Renaissance to the modern. There are too many artists to choose let along single works. Some slightly more left field examples might be Paul Klee, Marc Chagal, Jackson Pollock, Mark Rothko and Paul Nash ... but I could fill a page or two with the names of artists whose works I love a lot. In this I doubt I am unique or even in a minority on this forum, am I?


I think I’m usually in the minority with my thoughts.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think I’m usually in the minority with my thoughts.


No criticism of your tastes - which seem quite mainstream (or even commercial?) to me and therefore not minority at all - was intended. You asked about what art we like and I answered. It never occurred to me that my answer would be read as putting others' tastes down.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Jason Anderson and Bill Jacklin....

Jason Anderson Artist

BILL JACKLIN


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> No criticism of your tastes - which seem quite mainstream (or even commercial?) to me and therefore not minority at all - was intended. You asked about what art we like and I answered. It never occurred to me that my answer would be read as putting others' tastes down.


I know of and have engaged with lots of non mainstream art, but it tends to lack the entertainment side of art.

My picks in the OP are rather stylish, something lots of non mainstream artists strive for, but they are entertaining too which helped put them in the mainstream. I think that’s A telling combination of the vision and execution of the works in question.

It is a minority opinion amongst the nerdy fans of art, the ones who get too deep into it.

I think there is a beauty in not over thinking it, yet being able to articulate why you enjoy it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And I didn’t take it as a put down.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Rembrandt's "Man with a Golden Helmet." It's just realistic enough to be a portrait, but if you look at the details it's pretty abstract. And the expression on the soldier's face says everything.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Rembrandt's "Man with a Golden Helmet." It's just realistic enough to be a portrait, but if you look at the details it's pretty abstract. And the expression on the soldier's face says everything.


Very detailed, but not all too stylish imo.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My photos:



http://imgur.com/a/6JCNu2r


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The photos show a good eye for the small overlooked details in life, but the subject matter is too mundane, too ordinary for my taste. Turn that attention to detail toward something remarkable, and you'd have something.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Rembrandt's "Man with a Golden Helmet." It's just realistic enough to be a portrait, but if you look at the details it's pretty abstract. And the expression on the soldier's face says everything.


I saw that close up in London at a Rembrandt exhibition, along with 4 or 5 self portraits. If you go close in on almost any Rembrandt you can't help but be struck by the thickness of the impasto.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

I've always been drawn to the works of Kandinsky, particularly his "Compositions" and "Improvisations."

I have a print of Impression III  above my desk. It was inspired by a concert of Schoenberg that he attended.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

mikeh375 said:


> I saw that close up in London at a Rembrandt exhibition, along with 4 or 5 self portraits. If you go close in on almost any Rembrandt you can't help but be struck by the thickness of the impasto.


Wish I could see it in person some day. It's a different experience from seeing prints.

I remember seeing several Rodin pieces in Washington DC and thinking, wow, this guy is working outside of time.

And seeing Hieronymus Bosch in Amsterdam and thinking, wow, this guy's from a different planet.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> The photos show a good eye for the small overlooked details in life, but the subject matter is too mundane, too ordinary for my taste. Turn that attention to detail toward something remarkable, and you'd have something.


My expression is the beauty in the mundane. I’m glad you noticed, and were honest about your preferences.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

My sister, who passed in 2015 of colon cancer, had a similar eye for overlooked details. It's a gift to see beauty in the every day.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/rQo4bMG


Set 2.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I like the lichen shot.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Here's a feeble attempt of my own, from last winter.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Here's another


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Last one


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Here's another
> View attachment 176235


I like this one.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

mikeh375 said:


> I saw that close up in London at a Rembrandt exhibition, along with 4 or 5 self portraits. If you go close in on almost any Rembrandt you can't help but be struck by the thickness of the impasto.


This was one of the most memorable art exhibitions I’ve seen in my lifetime.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

This was another. To be honest, I hadn’t paid much attention to Turner before I attended this exhibition.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> This was one of the most memorable art exhibitions I’ve seen in my lifetime.


Yes, that was a sensational exhibition. The power and honesty in those self portraits will always stay with me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited.


----------

